# Jesus Saves.



## RMThompson (Dec 12, 2008)

Found this outside the Church of Scientology in Clearwater, FL.

C&C appreciated!


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 12, 2008)

Interesting haha, the black and white looks good on this one.


----------



## keybq (Dec 12, 2008)

i really like the random leaf on the right. For some odd reason.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 12, 2008)

keybq said:


> i really like the random leaf on the right. For some odd reason.


 
Oh totally. It makes the picture.


----------



## Rafa21 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love it the rain drops look awesome!!


----------



## Flower Child (Dec 12, 2008)

this is not at all what i was expecting--- it is much better. the more i look at it the more i like it. clear. sharp.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 12, 2008)

Flower Child said:


> this is not at all what i was expecting--- it is much better. the more i look at it the more i like it. clear. sharp.


 

LOL... thanks! I am always bad a titling. I should've named it something better and I would've gotten more views!


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

Ironic since Scientology and Jesus don't go together..but without knowing where you found the paper with the statement, the image is just a statement with a nice background. It's processed nicely, though!  What is the white thing to the left of the statement? Looks like a piece of popcorn. ??


----------



## johngpt (Dec 13, 2008)

keybq said:


> i really like the random leaf on the right. For some odd reason.



I've just read why this is pleasing to us. The white sign, the leaf on the right, and the leaf above form a triangle within the rectangular image. Our eyes move from object to object. That inadvertent white 'popcorn' helps to anchor the white sign as the main subject, giving more weight to the left side of the image.

I was just reading in a photography mag about the golden ratio, and this very alignment was mentioned.

The triangle formed by these objects is slightly tilted, giving a sense of movement within the image.

Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## dave196 (Dec 14, 2008)

good stuff, darkening round the edges looks dope.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 14, 2008)

johngpt said:


> I've just read why this is pleasing to us. The white sign, the leaf on the right, and the leaf above form a triangle within the rectangular image. Our eyes move from object to object. That inadvertent white 'popcorn' helps to anchor the white sign as the main subject, giving more weight to the left side of the image.
> 
> I was just reading in a photography mag about the golden ratio, and this very alignment was mentioned.
> 
> ...



Thanks man I love reading all this stuff. I knew I wanted to frame the leaf and the Jesus Saves paper about equal parts away from the borders, in a Rule Of Thirds sort of thing.

For me I read it, and instead of reading it as two different sentences, it made me thing... Does He Live BECAUSE He saves? It's interesting to think that He wouldn't LIVE if he wasn't SAVING... not to make a statement on religion, but of the idea of Jesus as whole.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 15, 2008)

Remember: blasphemy is a victimless crime.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 15, 2008)

walter23 said:


> Remember: blasphemy is a victimless crime.


 
I wouldn't dare say something like that, might find out too late that it wasn't an accurate statement.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 15, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> I wouldn't dare say something like that, might find out too late that it wasn't an accurate statement.



Might also find out that I should have prepared to pay the toll-collector in order to get across the Styx or maybe have the proper rituals conducted to please Osiris


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 16, 2008)

Great shot Ryan! I really like it.


----------



## AlfromLA (Dec 18, 2008)

Good eye, great shot!


----------



## xomikronx (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice.  Contrast is great.


----------

